# Breeder to Transhipper time???



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok. So I'm getting a bit anxious here... I WANT ME FISH!!!!
How long for the transhipper to get their shipment after the breeder sends it?
My transhipper is not answering my emails and I don't want to be a pest.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the shipping is over night by air cargo. The transhipper should be able to tell you when the shipment should be coming in.

Who are you using?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I received the email the breeder sent my transhipper Linda on 8/1 when he shipped the fish.
I think I'm just being very inpatient. Tanks are ready and cycle, now just need fish. 
Guess I should wait until tomorrow afternoon before I email again.
I hope I can get them before the end of the week.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm.. he should have arrived by now I would think and I would hope that she would send an email letting you know he'd arrived. I don't know though.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I hoped so too. Who knows? Maybe they're on their way to me. She had all my information after all.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Could be.. I would think she would notify you of when they were coming.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Heya, I actually just got done using Linda as something happened in Thailand as they were late and couldn't get it to my first choice, Jennifer. Don't worry you will get your fish- Linda is very bad with communication. She said she would e-mail me but I never heard from her... she didn't ship out the day she said she was going to, but then a day after I was supposed to get the fish I got a random tracking number saying she had shipped my fish. So don't worry, she'll get around to it. I wouldn't be afraid to e-mail either since you haven't heard from her. I recommend using Jennifer as she has fantasic prices, great communication, and is super nice  (not saying Linda wasn't nice, there is just bad communication)


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some times it take's 2 day's for the fish to go from the breeder to the trans shipper. Then if it's a good trans shipper like mine, He take's the fish and put's them in there own gallon container's. Fresh water and relax, he give's them a meal then wait's 2 day's so he has had the fish a total of 3 day he only gave it a meal on the first because it didnt get a meal for 3 day before getting shipped from breeder. So he give them fresh water a meal and relax for 3 days then he pack's them all up real nice and send's them my way. 
It would suck to throw a fish around the world in a little bag, and then drop him into a new bag with fresh air a send him on another ride. Yes I want my fish like right now, but I am wanting a happy stress free fish as much as I can..


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I emailed Linda last night again but ended up calling a minute ago. She said she'll FedEx my fish today!!
Woop!! I was just starting to get nervous as it is my first time.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Well I emailed Linda last night again but ended up calling a minute ago. She said she'll FedEx my fish today!!
> Woop!! I was just starting to get nervous as it is my first time.


Good  I hope they get to you safe and sound!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I got my package! I got my package!!!
But I cannot open it bc I'm at work. AHHHHHH!
So its sitting on my desk :-(


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> I got my package! I got my package!!!
> But I cannot open it bc I'm at work. AHHHHHH!
> So its sitting on my desk :-(


D: You may want to..if they are DOA I believe most sellers ask for a picture of the un-opened bag with the fish in it within a hour of the package arriving or they won't refund/replace the fish. :|

I hope they are ok though  I'm waiting on a fish to arrive also any time now also!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

That must be a messed up breeder, I sent pictures to my breeder a week later and told him the fish is not acting right so he sent a sibling brother for free. I did everything he asked and the fish still wasn't acting right so he gave me a free fish, it ain't like my fish was DOA. But he still sent a new fish no charge. That's a good breeder.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> That must be a messed up breeder, I sent pictures to my breeder a week later and told him the fish is not acting right so he sent a sibling brother for free. I did everything he asked and the fish still wasn't acting right so he gave me a free fish, it ain't like my fish was DOA. But he still sent a new fish no charge. That's a good breeder.


True, was just warning because on most breeder's pages that seems to be a common policy to e-mail within a certain time-frame


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most breeders I see have some sort of policy like that. Simply because a lot of people don't know how to properly acclimate a new fish. People want a freebie because they killed their fish because they didn't acclimate it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Zoelie said:


> D: You may want to..if they are DOA I believe most sellers ask for a picture of the un-opened bag with the fish in it within a hour of the package arriving or they won't refund/replace the fish. :|
> 
> I hope they are ok though  I'm waiting on a fish to arrive also any time now also!


Mine gives 24hrs 
I'm dying to see my fishes!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Mine gives 24hrs
> I'm dying to see my fishes!!!!!!!


That's good  Make sure to take lots of pictures :-D


----------

